# This is impressive. . .



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This is one QUICK car! 

It's a real shame the 1 Series is so ugly. Although, I was going past my local dealer the other day and happened to see a coupe, which actually looked 'ok'. Although, I only saw it from the front/side. Apparently, the rear end is REALLY fugly!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Just don't like the 1 series coupe at all myself.

Just not got the right dimensions for me. Too boxy, and back to Beemers of old.

And would still choose the M3 every time...!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> It's a real shame the 1 Series is so ugly.


I think my opinion on this is well known, however... since I have been spending more and more time on the Motorway where i see a variety of cars each day, I am slowly warming to them.

God knows what it is that has changed my mind, but I saw a 3-Door M-Sport 1 series the other day and I actually liked it!

Thinking back I felt the same about the Z4 when it was launched, but I really like it now. Perhaps it's something to do with the modern BMW styling that eventually grows on you.

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > It's a real shame the 1 Series is so ugly.
> ...


I've disliked virtually every new/facelift BMW when its been released. But 6 months later I love them.

But the 1 coupe, no. I like the 3 door hatcback. Is nice (but overpriced)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

senwar said:


> I've disliked virtually every new/facelift BMW when its been released. But 6 months later I love them.


I still hate them all. Crap interiors. Nasty iDrive system. And an American style that to my mind has completely ruined BMWs image as the sophisticated sports 4 seater of choice.

The E46 M3 still turns my head and manages to look muscular without looking like a souped up Corsa, but the rest just fade into mediocrity...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


I can't get to grips with the new 7-Series though, and I can never see myself liking it, that is one ugly MF! :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I can't get to grips with the new 7-Series though, and I can never see myself liking it, that is one ugly MF! :roll:


With an arse a bit like this other style icon...



















Cheers

Rich


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm not being funny but I've looked at that video a few times now and I'm struggling to see major body shape differences between the two. I've paused it at the start line and OK, of there are differences but they do look pretty similar at a quick glance - or is that just me getting old and think that many cars look the same anyway. :?

Still don't like either of them though. As Rich says, BMW seem to have lost the natural aggressive look that they used to have.

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm not being funny but I've looked at that video a few times now and I'm struggling to see major body shape differences between the two.


Put your teeth in and your glasses on? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not being funny but I've looked at that video a few times now and I'm struggling to see major body shape differences between the two.
> ...


I can't see my glasses to put them on and my teeth went years ago. :wink:

Actually, since I had my eye operations I no longer need glasses (except for sunglasses) and I have still got all my own teeth. :-* :wink:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

As a 1 coupe owner, I'm obviously a little biased.... but a) I really don't know what all the fuss is about with iDrive - it was find on my 2004 535d, it was fine on Nicola's 118d and it's fine on my 135i - the only people I've ever really heard have an issue with it are those who have never really used it. The fact that Merc have now quietly adopted something pretty similar says it all to me - and to be honest I find the system in Nicola's new C harder to actually do things with than iDrive.

I also don't think the interiors are "crap" - leather quality is fine, fit and finish is great and the controls all fall excellently to hand.

It's quick, it's comfortable, it's different. Oh, and it's actually properly fun to drive.

I'm assuming that the 135i in that clip is standard by the way.... the OBD remap is now here, so I think it's time.... :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> I also don't think the interiors are "crap" - leather quality is fine, fit and finish is great and the controls all fall excellently to hand.


Well the design is a bit Jap/Yank middle-of-the-road and the plastics seem a bit brittle to me. Even my wife's E46 330Ci dash feels insubstantial compared to that of my TT. As it's a Roadster scuttle shake SHOULD make a difference but curiously it doesn't.

As for iDrive, I couldn't get my head around the navigation and according to this month's Top Gear nor could others. Merc's Command system seems to be better worked out, but I guess it's horses for courses and what type of logic your brain is used to.

I use a Mac, you use a PC. How we'd get on with each other's machines if we swapped would be interesting to see... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I love the 1 series coupe. I'm even starting to like the 1 series 3 door as well. Was behind a coupe last weekend and just felt it looked right - reminded me of older 3 series Beemers, which were the ones I have the fondest memories of anyway.

That clip was pretty interesting. Really comes down to the start though more than anything else. But I'd still be pretty pleased with myself if I owned a 135i coupe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are they old enough to drive


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> This is one QUICK car!
> 
> It's a real shame the 1 Series is so ugly. Although, I was going past my local dealer the other day and happened to see a coupe, which actually looked 'ok'. Although, I only saw it from the front/side. Apparently, the rear end is REALLY fugly!


Can't work out why at 47 secs into the video, the M3 driver changes from 3rd to 4th at 'only' 6500rpm, rather than at the elevated M3 8400 rpm redline. Must be to flatter the 135i who not only gets his gearchanges spot on, but also makes a better start. :wink:

135i is quick tho - as a smallish coupe with 305hp and twin turbo torque should be. I am also not won over by 1 coupe proportions on the road, but don't doubt that it is a good drive.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Can't work out why at 47 secs into the video, the M3 driver changes from 3rd to 4th at 'only' 6500rpm, rather than at the elevated M3 8400 rpm redline. Must be to flatter the 135i who not only gets his gearchanges spot on, but also makes a better start. :wink:


He doesnt - watch it carefully - he puts his hand back on the gear selector, but there is no indication he actually changes gear - which given he was thrashing it the gear before, would make more sense....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Thinking back I felt the same about the Z4 when it was launched, but I really like it now. *Perhaps it's something to do with the modern BMW styling that eventually grows on you.*
> [smiley=help.gif]


Considering I really didn't like the 5 series at launch, I'd have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

think its down to the start to be fair

But lets face it there is never going to be much in it as they will never achieve calimed figures of 0-60

As for the 1 series the coupe is the nest looking in the 1 series range

I hated the 1 when it came out but the looks grow on you

In MSPORT they look fantastic

And my 120D keeps many cars honest that you wouldnty expect it too

The BMW dervs are fantastic - VAG 4 pots are years behind enevn with common rail now on them

Plus it drives fantastic


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

135 = lunch. :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> 135 = lunch. :roll:


As I imagine it would be for many other cars costing £20k more.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > 135 = lunch. :roll:
> ...


 :wink:

Pulling yer *leg *Clivo, I actually think the 135 is more akin to what the M3 used to be (as do many). Great car and frankly, on the road, I bet there would be little difference. I do find my nerve and skill gives in way before the M3 does anyway. I expect that will show clearly on Sunday as I am at Croft for my first track day in nearly 3 years and I chose to do it in a £55K 414bhp RWD car, idiot. :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think the point is that a 400hp car is not always going to be as significantly faster _on the road_ than a 300hp car(expecially one with twin turbo mid range urge) than the figures may suggest and many may think. Logic being that you can always deploy the torque of a 135i, but cant always deploy the full rev range on the M car.

On the track it is a completely different case, and i would expect most people in a 135i to skin Leg in his M3 :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunately I'm not most people. I'm as un-talented on the track as Leg is! ;-)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Unfortunately I'm not most people. I'm as un-talented on the track as Leg is! ;-)


As a wise man once said to me at a very wet Harewood Hill Climb, 'No one sits in the pub telling tales of the guy who was 10 seconds slower than everyone else because the story about the prat who redesigned thousands of pounds of sports car using a lack of talent and a barrier is much more entertaining'.

Prime objective of the day - dont become a pub story. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Vs chipped 135i :?


----------

